# How did you get your fish?



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I've noticed that a lot of people on here have interesting stories from how they got their fish. I would love to hear them (i'll share mine as well)! Im always interested in the stories that are behind these fish that make us all so happy.

Stella - When I got my own apartment, I really wanted some type of pet. I don't have a lot of money so I thought a betta would be a good choice. I have had them in the past and loved them very much. I had my parents send me my old 2.5 gallon tank (which was in storage at their house) along with some gravel, plants and my old heater. I went to petco and planned on getting a HM or CT. Then I saw her. She was labeled as a female VT but looked so tiny and very young. She was the sweetest thing. I noticed she had some faint stress stripes so I knew she was the one. 

Ronnie - I'm an art school student and a guy in my major posted on Facebook saying that he had a betta fish in an art installation of his that needed a home. I waited a week and no one else responded to the post so finally I did and said I would see what I could do. I went to campus and found the art installation and was shocked with how the fish was being treated. He was in 10 gallon tank, which fine, but there were no decorations. He had a filter but no heater so the water was at 60 degrees F. I freaked out and called my parents and had them overnight me my other tank that I had at their place. I called the student who's installation it was and said I would be back in an hour to take the fish. I found out when I came back that the student had no idea that they needed a heater and had not cycled or cleaned the tank the entire 3 months the fish had been in the installation.

Perry - He wasn't planned. I went to petco to buy a spare heater in case of emergencies and some extra Omega One Pellets (am I the only one that buys extra fish things when they have extra money?). I walked by the betta's and saw this little EE that looked so sad. I had an extra 3 gallon tank at the time so I took him home. He was so scared to come out and say hi to me at first. Now he is so friendly and I love coming home to him.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

None of my 4 betta tanks were planned. Last Fall, I decided to start a tank with guppies because my computer stand is in a closet with no door in the living room. I wanted to add light to the area, and I haven't had a tank in 10 years. I learned quickly how guppies multiply! Luckily, I have a friend who recently set up a 35 gallon tank and they all went to a good home.

So, with an empty tank, I went to find something else, discovered betta's and thought they would be easy as that is what I have always heard about them.

Then I found that you can't have just one! Never knew a fish could have such character! And I love all the different colors 

Sadly, I lost several bettas in the process for many different reasons, and I am sure I drove the people at the pet stores nuts with all my questions..I got very frustrated with all the different answers to the same questions, and thankfully found this forum.

My Betta's Bubblo, Marshawn, Peechee and Prince Hendrix appear to be doing well, and I now know more about bettas and aquarium plants than I ever thought I would need to..so much more to learn..and loving every minute of this  My computer closet is now a Betta Center! And, if my set-up could support the weight, they would all have a 10 gallon tank. The only one thing I don't like about bettas is that you can't have one tank with a rainbow of males in every color.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I got my very first betta Bubbles for my ninth birthday as a present from one of my friends. He was a blue VT and he lived in a small bowl. (9 year old me didn't know better.) He actually spent his first few days living in a brandy glass because my parents couldn't find the fish bowl I had as a kid . (I had a goldfish when I was 4). He lived to be 4 years old in his tiny bowl. 

I got my second betta Ash last March from my local pet store Nature Center. as a reward for finally getting a job. He's my DT and I love him to pieces. My sister helped me pick him out and I named him Ash because he's a dark grey colour with red wash. I've had him ever since. I chose him because he was one hyper little guy always swimming and opening and closing his mouth like he was trying to talk to me. 

My third betta was named Brock. He passed away this winter . I got him earlier this year as a surprise birthday present for myself. I guess he was a bit of an impulse buy since I was coming home from school and I randomly decided to call my friend and ask is she wanted to help me pick out a betta since I had been wanting another one for a while. (My mom wasn't too thrilled about it) My friend chose it since his fins were yellow and that's he favourite colour. 

My fourth and final betta Misty was the biggest impulse buy of the three. I bought her this November. I went to my pet store to buy some more fish food but came home with her instead. She was very pale with tons of stripes but now she has a brown body with red and green fins. She's also tiny so I'm guessing she's still pretty young. Regardless of her size I think she's absolutely adorable.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beta-He was planned, as I had always wanted a fish as a child, and my friend had a betta that she absolutely adored (still didn't see what was so special about them at the time, but they seemed easy to care for). I decided to go into Wal-Mart and purchased a royal blue CT with a black head. Right from the start I was appalled at how the cashier handled my new friend, and I was determined to take good care of him. Unfortunately, I didn't know any better and purchased a tiny bowl, some gems, and a rough, fake coral decoration, and flake food for a betta along with some water conditioner. I adored his antics, including my personal favorite of his: borrowing under the gems. Unfortunately, Beta only lived one month, and I decided fish keeping wasn't for me.

Merlin (red VT)-I did not plan on purchasing him at all from the same Wal-Mart I bought Beta from (one near my college). I was actually there to purchase a plant, however, they didn't have the type I was looking for, so I moseyed over to the fish section. I was sorely missing having a dog, and I knew I wasn't doing well emotionally (having had a breakdown either that day or the day before...can't remember). So, I looked at all the bettas, wanting to be sure I picked out a healthy one (only knew that the betta should be active, nothing else). A red blur caught my attention, and then when I picked him up, he glared at me. So my Siamese Fighting Fish came home with me, and even though he's had his ups and downs, Merlin has been a great companion for over a year now, and he's mellowed as he's gotten older.

Dragoon (dark copper DSPK)-He was sort of planned...sort of. I went to PetSmart with a friend, intending to only buy a betta if it was black or white, and only if it had a calm temperament, since I wanted to house the new betta in a divided tank with Merlin. Low and behold, a black looking betta, with a calm temperament was sitting on the shelves, and so Dragoon came home with me while my friend got a spunky red, white, and blue HM. 

New Boy-I had absolutely no intention of getting another betta, but after seeing a lovely MG (or very close to it) boy at PetSmart today my friend is picking him up for me tonight and keeping him for a week as I finish up my last week at college. Luckily, I showed this new boy to my mom and talked it over with her, and since I'll be home, I could get him and upgrade to a 10 gallon tank (to house all three bettas/so they can all go to college with me). I'm very excited for the end of next week when I'll have my new boy! My PetSmart never has bettas with his coloring, so you can imagine my excitement :-D. (I'm a horrible betta addict...)


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Rustafarrio and Deoxys weren't planned but Jumper and Carol were.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

When my work started carrying bettas, I didn't think much of it. I wanted to make sure they were healthy at work, but was never really enthused to get one until I saw a purple VT. I had never seen a purple betta before (only your classic reds and blues) and to make things even more enchanting, he had a blue "birth mark" on his back and his tail was in a shape I had never seen before. I later found out, through this site, that he was a VT with some tail damage. 

I later discovered Gajeel, my metallic HM, and couldn't leave him to be scooped up by some neglectful customer xD Then along came Gray, Natsu, Laxus, Gildarts, and now two other unnamed boys... 

Through bettas I also discovered the joys of fish keeping, and also have albino corydoras, neon tetras and pygmy corydoras in my 10 gallon tanks (I have multiple). I have collected all these fish in less than a year XD 

But this is Pantherlily, the purple VT that started it all, when I first got him.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Sathori said:


> When my work started carrying bettas, I didn't think much of it. I wanted to make sure they were healthy at work, but was never really enthused to get one until I saw a purple VT. I had never seen a purple betta before (only your classic reds and blues) and to make things even more enchanting, he had a blue "birth mark" on his back and his tail was in a shape I had never seen before. I later found out, through this site, that he was a VT with some tail damage.
> 
> I later discovered Gajeel, my metallic HM, and couldn't leave him to be scooped up by some neglectful customer xD Then along came Gray, Natsu, Laxus, Gildarts, and now two other unnamed boys...
> 
> ...


OMG he's gorgeous! i've never been much into the red and blue bettas. I also like the more different ones. My very first betta (when I was 6) was purple and I named him Purples (hahaha i was 6 remember). My Stella is blue but its a dark blue almost black. Ronnie I think is turning into a marble since his colours are changing drastically.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my original boy Typhoon after we moved back to the states. He was part housewarming gift, part birthday gift, part missed my dog so much (had to leave him in Japan when we moved) and had a mighty need to take care of something. Sadly, Typhoon died the day after I got my dog back. :C 

Tsunami I got after Typhoon died. I went to the pet store to get some things for my dog a few days after I got him back and was thinking about a new fish since I had a tank all set up. He caught my eye the moment I walked in the store. 

Monsoon and Jishin were both impulse buys. I saw them at the store and just could not go home with out them! Haha.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Wow, where do I start?

Well, I never expected to get my first betta, Amethyst. My dad had agreed to take me to the pet store to pick out a small pet. I wanted a dwarf hamster but he said he didn't have enough cash on hand, and I could either get something cheaper, like a fish, or wait until the next day after he went to the bank. Naturally, being the impatient 7-year-old I was, I went for the fish. I was in the fish isle and when I saw Amethyst sitting in his little betta cup I instantly fell in love with him. I got him a heated 1.5 gallon with some live plants and did lots of research on his species when we got home. I spent the next six years with him, getting him lots of new things along the way, and I would still have him if we didn't give him to a friend.

I got Spirit two years into caring for Amethyst. I wasn't planning to get him. I was just at Petco to get cat food when I noticed a lonely little plakat on the shelf. He wasn't very attractive at all, with weirdly orange fins, a dark blue body, and ugly black splotches all over. His water still had a blue tint to it too, even though all the other bettas had clear water, so anything good looking about him was distorted. But something about him just forced me to take him home. He looked nothing like pretty Amethyst, and I found myself wondering, why did I get this fish? But I soon learned that it's not always appearance that counts in a betta, because Spirit has the COOLEST personality of any betta I have ever met, and he's really smart too.

Smaug was #3 and when I brought him home my mom thought I had gone totally nuts. (Two is not enough, lol) Other than that though, there isn't really anything special about when I got him.

About 6 months ago my friend's dog passed away and she was very upset. I sent Amethyst to her in the hopes the personality-filled little fish would keep her company. (BTW she's much happier now, Amethyst has really made a big impact on her life!) In doing so I found myself with an empty tank. I went to the petstore wanting a veiltail and saw a beautiful blue cambodian CT girl who upon seeing me tried to swim out of the cup to greet me. Thus, I took her home pronto.

Finally, Lightning was a royal blue and white butterfly HM with a mild case of fin rot (which is thankfully slowly improving now) that I rescued from a friend who likes pets but ironically doesn't want to take care of them. Needless to say she got a really long lecture on proper betta care before I snatched him up, because he was swimming in a filthy, half-filled vase with ice cold water and a dead plant looming above, and according to my friend, the few times she fed him he got goldfish food. Shame he had to go through that because he is a really amazing betta. 

And I think that's it. Probably will have more to add to this thread though later on though, if I know myself. lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I got my first betta fish when I was around 5 years old. A family friend who would watch me during the day had a betta fish, and I asked my mom for one too. He was a blue VT, but I don't remember his name. He lived for many years, and through a huge learning curve. My second betta fish I got when I was maybe 7 or 8, my first fish was still alive and we got a 20g tank. I wanted a fish for the tank, so my mom gave me a red betta fish for the tank. I don't remember his name either, but he did not live for more than a few years. 

Over the next few years I had several betta fish. My mom liked to buy the vases with flowers at the top and the fish in the bottom for me. We didn't know any better. Most of those fish only lasted about a year or two. There were quite a few of them over the years. When I was around 16 I received another vase with a fish in it, but this time I put him into a bowl (I decided I didn't like the look of the vase, not that he was in a bad habitat because I still didn't know any better). His name was "Cow", and I was very attached to him. He died after a couple years. 

My most interesting story was when I was 18 I went to see Phantom of the Opera (the film, but I also LOVE the musical) at the local theater with a friend. Afterwards we wandered over to the nearby PetCo to look at the animals. I fell in love with a blue fish that looked like my recently departed "Cow". I named him Gerard (my Phantom fans will get it). I had Gerard for a couple years, and when he died I swore off fish. 

Then in Dec 2011 I started working at PetSmart, and of course they put the betta fish right in front of the register. In Feb 2012 I kept feeling like someone was staring at me while I was working the register. I finally noticed a little cellophane betta boy who was starting right at me. No mater where I walked, if he could see me he was looking at me. I walked over to him, picked him up, and hid him under my register (I did get permission from my manager). I took him home that night with me and named him Neptune. So after 6 years of being "bettaless" I brought another one home. This time, they multiplied quickly. I had started lurking on this site several months before I brought him home (to learn about bettas to help customers), but once I learned how to treat illnesses I could've leave sick fish behind. I'm down to 10 now, and I'll probably not bring anymore home. My Neptune died this week, and it's really killed the passion I had. But, if I see a fish in need I'm sure he/she will come home with me.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Patriot - I found him at my LFS. He was beautiful and I fell in love instantly. Unfortunately, I didn't have any money or supplies for him at the time, so I couldn't get him. Two weeks later, I went back with money and to my surprise, he was still there. I grabbed him up right away and took him home. c:

Tiny Tina - Another LFS purchase. I planned on getting a girl, but I didn't have any preferences on color or anything. I picked her because she was so tiny and spunky.

Poseidon - Got him from Petsmart. Patriot had passed away right before I moved to my college dorm, so I brought Tina with me. She passed not long after. The stress from moving house and then moving into the dorm was just too much for her. I really wanted a study buddy and someone to care for, so my roommate and I went to Petsmart, got ourselves a 10 gallon to divide, and we each got a betta. I couldn't decide between these two dragonscale bettas. One was pinkish and had a cute face, but then there was happy, healthy Poseidon. I went with him. I carried him around the store for a majority of the time we were there anyway. c:

Amphitrite - I wanted another girl, because after Tina, I got a bit attached to girls and their personalities. Boys are pretty, but the girls are hilarious. I saw this little girl with her bright red fins and her bright blue eyes, and black lipstick and fell in love. Got her from Petsmart. It was a bit of a rocky road at first, after I got her home, but now she's happy and healthy.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

7 words.

Baby. Betta. In. Terrible. Conditions. Guilt. Trip


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

The only two that weren't planned were the first, Apollo, an impulse buy for my 4 year old who HAD to have it, and Loki, our 5th who was a rescue with severe ammonia burns, ammonia poisoning, was totally grey, and had extreme stress stripes.
I'd actually been told no more after Osiris (the HM) our 4th betta, but my husband couldn't resist Loki anymore than I could.


----------



## Lizz (Mar 16, 2014)

when i went away to college this spring i started getting super lonely right away. Having two big dogs and a cat at home i wanted something other than myself to take care of and hang with. I first got Nero a black CT with neon blue and bright red markings on his fins. He was beautiful. sadly he was sick when i got him and my inexperience made it worse and i only had my little dragon for a week but after that week i was hooked. i was still a newbie though. I got Steve when i told my mom how bummed i was that Nero died. Steve was similar to Nero other than the fact the he was White with red and blue markings on his fins. Still being a newb i stressed him out and didnt clean his .5 gallon "tank" as i should have and he passed after a month. I was devastated and couldn't stand the quiet in my room so i swiftly went to walmart in the hopes that one would catch my eye. the first trip i went i was unsucessful in finding a fish but i got a bigger tank and some other decorations for the new tank. The second trip i was dumb enough to leave my money in my room but when i saw that Vincent was trying to follow me and was watching me i had to get him. On my third trip 2 months ago i brought home my little attention snob Vincent. Vincent is a little veil tale with blue markings on his face and back with brownish red speckles on his face and red tips on his tail. hes a funny looking dude. to keep him company i also got a snail named Claud (VanGough and Monet art themed lol) I want to get another in the future but i have to wait untill i have the money.


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

Highblood was my only planned betta really. I got him with some christmas money, I stored him in a ten gallon with a filter but no heater, the lamp on the tank kept the water pretty warm.

Diesel was a total surprize, i went to a fish store and saw they had bettas and was having a shop keeper help me look at them. My dad came in the store and asked if i wanted him and i was so shocked I said yes. Even though i had none of my fish stuff with me.

Then lil' Seuss was an impulse buy when i went to get a heater a couple of days ago. So he was sorta unplanned even though i knew i wanted another fish.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Might as well throw in my two scents. I've had veiltails for years but here's the bettas I've had in the last decade that I remember well.

Ted ( May 2001- March 30th 2003)- He was a turquiose veiltail and was planned. My sister tried to discourage me thinking I wouldn't take care of him because I was in 4th grade. Went to a local aquarium store in L.A. where I had bought other fish before. I looked at him and his brothers, he was the only one who had the green coloring I loved. He would flare at his reflection usually at the drop of a dime. He came when called and would build these huge bubble nests. Sadly, he lost his struggle with ick. I miss that guy.

Theo (April 2013- March 23rd 2014). The first betta I owned since Ted and my very first royal blue butterfly halfmoon. After looking at Petco and online, I decided on getting a delta only to learn how hard they were to find. Walked into a fish store in El Segundo, CA after reading reviews from one person who bought a betta there. While they sell a lot of saltwater fish, coral and such, they did have fresh water fish including a pond full of friendly and beautiful young Koi. Went over to the section of the store which was full of bettas and I was taken aback by the colors. Found Theo in a small glass bowl next to a turquiose veiltail. He was the first fish to greet me when I walked up and was the one I ended up going home with. He was the first betta I had who was very mild tempered, didn't really flare but he built huge bubble nests like Ted. While changing his water my Mom made the mistake of mixing Brita water with arrowhead, learned later it caused him to go into shock. Soon, he came down with ick and later fin rot. Treated him and he got better but had lost a lot of weight. Spent time helping him get his weight back up. Later he developed pop-eye which went down then that, the ick and fin rot came back. Got rid of the ick but the fin rot and popeye didn't go away and he lost sight in that eye. Then one morning... he was gone. I'm really going to miss him.

Myra(July 2013- ) She's a turquiose veiltail like Ted and my first female betta, I assumed she was a halfmoon though. Like Ted she had the emerald green coloring I wanted. Got her two months after I got Theo, from the same fish store. She and her sisters came from a breeder in Thailand and according to one employee they were the most colorful females they ever had. Brought her home she had some trust issues and seemed to miss her sisters. Gradually she came around and seemed to bond with Theo. When he passed she looked around for him. Got Cole and she flared and tried to snap at him when they first met. It's been a month and Cole seems to have helped her recover from losing Theo. She and Cole seem to love each other. She can be skittish but aside from that she's mild tempered.



Cole-(November 2013- ) My newest betta. He's my first dragon and delta but was labeled as a halfmoon. After almost a month of looking after Theo passed away, I went to a store in Summerlin, another part of Vegas. They were unpacking a new shipment of fish. Unlike my other bettas who were two months old when I bought them, he was six months. Cole was one of several bettas from a breeder in Florida one of which included a male black orchid crowntail. He was the only betta with the butterfly markings I had been trying so hard to find. In short I was sold on getting this guy. Brought him home, he didn't know how to react. Myra flared and snapped at him. Within a week he came around and started building a bubble nest. Since then, he and Myra have gotten to be close. As for personality he's sort of like Theo and curious. Hoping he and Myra will be parents by this time next month. Got his name because of the black markings on his face look sort of like charcoal.

-----


----------



## Cara (Apr 27, 2014)

George started it. I fell in love with the little baby, I came home researched and quickly realized what I had just committed myself too.

Theta, came next because if I'm already doing all the work for one baby why not two?

Fred came because I went in for plants and he looked half dead, colorless and was pushed to the back of a shelf...so home he came.

Sirius Black was pretty and I happened to have an empty tank so why not?

And Ollivander, well he was just too pretty to let sit on the shelf. 

Sound reasoning I tell you. :roll:


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

My first betta (RIP)...impulse buy. "Ooh, pretty black and red fish!"
Splendens (RIP)...replacement. "Ooh, pretty green and red fish!"
Spica (RIP)...impulse. "Ooh, pretty king betta fish!"
Opalo...actually planned on getting a female. "Ooh, pretty iridescent male fish!"
Mr. Gold..."Ooh, pretty gold dragonscale fish! But I can't have him." Two days later I got him anyway.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Pippin & Sunset- I had been obsessing about bettas for the summer. when the fourth of July came around, it was raining so we couldn't go to the celebration. then my dad took me and my sister to the pet store. we both had planned on getting a baby betta each, but instead i fell in love with Pippin. I had just finished the Lord of The Rings, so that's why he was named pippin. My younger sister got a little baby named Sunset.

Cleopatra the first(SIP)- I wanted to divide my ten gallon tank, so I went to the store a few days after I got Pippin to get a divider. I think we all know what happened next. 

Victoria(SIP)- My sister was at a sleep over and I was feeling sad so my parents took me to Petco to get a plant for my fish tank. I didn't get the plant. Instead I got another betta.

Cleopatra the 2nd and Bluejay- I went to the store to buy some hay for my guinea pig. I saw a little female which looked a lot like Cleopatra the first. My mom let me get her, as well as a little female for her to yell at through her tank. 

Mark Antoney- I had some money from Christmas, and I went to Petsmart. He was the healthiest betta their, and I originally wasn't going to get him, but I felt so sorry for him that I had too. 

Neptune- (At specialty fish store)
Dad-"Pretty fish. How much is he?"
Store person-"Ten dollars"
Dad-"I'll buy him."
Sister-"Mom, they're getting another betta fish!" 

Black Beauty- I was looking in Micheals with my mom. I went next store to petco. OI still had some Christmas money left over, and I saw a sweet little blacxk female betta lying in the bottom of the cup. My mom wanted to buy me another present for my birthday, so she brought me her tank. I brought her. she perked up when we put her in her new tank, and is now healthy.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

i got my jaws from school (creekside) i was starting school an a girl was donating her brothers fish a betta and i started becoming the animal person feeding water clean all the cages and stuff and i loved jaws he was in a 1 gallon bowl with nothing but crushed shells and a turtle statue and later that year some one donated a 2 gallon tank so i gave every thing but the tank yeah air stone air pump gravel food plants and even that super small kind of pellets and i took care of him babied him if you will and when someone dumped all of the food in there i raised h*** and i was the only one who took him home when we could bring home pets like over the weekend and at the end of the year on the last day of school every other animal including my new gecko was all packed up and in the cars i n oticed the fish jaws ms meadows said she would take him home but i could care better for him and he was unexpected my mom said no but i brought him home anyway and my brother was mad he said he was not feeding 2 more animals (gecko and jaws) while on vacation but im on vacation and i come back tomorrow and they are still alive so ha hahaha!


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

I always laugh when I think about how I got my first betta, Levi! It was the first week into my freshman year in college (2013), and I found out that my school was having a "win a fish" party. Everyone who asked got a goldfish and a small glass bowl, but there were 15 bettas available for the people who won a raffle (you had to collect raffle tickets by answering trivia questions, playing games, etc). My friends knew just how badly I wanted one of the bettas, so the three of us managed to scrape together 15 tickets by the end of the night. I won the last betta available, and he was a red, veiltail male. He was in horrible condition when I got him, so I researched a bunch online and nursed him back to health as best I could. Sadly, a month after college got out for the summer, Levi passed away. 

After Levi died, I wasn't sure if I wanted another betta or not. However, to cheer me up one day after work, my dad took me to a LFS and I fell in love with Cloak (10+ nerd points if you get the reference). I noticed that he kept looking at me, and even though I didn't really want a new betta so soon, I couldn't say no to the little guy. I got him on Monday and I'm so happy with him! 

I'm actually hoping to get a 10 gallon tank during Petco's sale to get one or two more guys. All I can say is that I'm so glad I got Levi because I have absolutely loved keeping bettas as pets! 

Thank you so much to VivianKJean for the fun thread!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My very first betta was a lovely red and blue bicolor VT I got when I was very young, about 6. My mom cared for him and her betta a lovely midnight blue VT and looking back, we had them in horrid conditions from a lack of knowledge.
Fast forward to a couple months ago.
Mako was half-planned but mostly an impulse rescue. I had hovered around the betta section of my local Walmart because I've always loved fish. Especially bettas. On a whim I inspected them closer and found him. He was perfect. I had never really paid attention to the crowntails until him. His colors were dull and despite some lethargy(I think from loneliness) when I picked him up he swam to me and blew some bubbles. I put him back, staring at my empty bank account and knowing I got paid in two days. I couldn't leave him. In the two days since, his water had gotten worse and was the nasty orange brown of a neglected betta. His fins were in slight tatters and his color had dulled out more. I bought him almost immediately, scooping up everything I needed and spending way more than I should have to set him up in a temporary 1.5 gallon. Then I really began to do my research, and when I went to petsmart to consult one of my aquarist friends there, she pointed me in the direction of some tanks properly suited to real betta keeping. She helped me pick gravel, a filter that wouldn't harm his fins, live plants, decor, and got me all set up. 

That was when I found...Thanatos. He was shy and small but a gorgeous Black Devil dragonscale crowntail. I ended up spending over 130$ getting my boys set up and not a single regret about it.

Natal and 'Red Fish'(R.I.P baby) were impulse rescues suffering from finrot. Natal is making a full recovery but unfortunately "red fish" was too far gone.

I'm planning on getting another to fill Red Fish's tank but I want to see what colors I find. Probably gonna shop around today and see if I find one that just jumps out at me like my other boys did.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I recently got a new betta a couple weeks back. I named her Molly. She was another Wal-Mart like my second betta, Merlin. I was there with my friend and we were looking at the sad conditions of the bettas. Well, one thing led to another, and I ended up with the spunky, little marble female. I'm very happy I got her, even if I feel a bit guilty for supporting Wal-Mart's fish section. I couldn't leave her though. I really couldn't. She was in a filthy cup and yet she still had a lot of spunk. Now she's in a divided tank with Merlin and they don't really bother each other. She is loving life and thriving in the 5 gallons of water that she has.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's good. When she's settled in you think you might try breeding your bettas?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my betta, Mr. Kitty, as a project for our library summer reading. The children's librarian had gotten permission for a fish, but she didn't want to actually do the work. I am actually enthusiastic about fish, so she waved $20 at me. I took the cash and went to our LFS.

Mr. Kitty shouted at me from the shelf. He was so brightly colored, curious and handsome that I barely gave the other bettas a glance.

Mr. Kitty was just supposed to be a work thing, a little library pet that we'd care for and teach the children about without breaking any rules.

Mr. Kitty is now a bit of an obsession.

I'll be going to PetCo tomorrow for the tank sale. My husband caved, so I'm going to start planting and cycling my own tank, getting it ready for a new resident. I wonder if any of the fish will shout out at me tomorrow? =D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

TealHoundogg said:


> That's good. When she's settled in you think you might try breeding your bettas?


No, I probably won't as I really don't have the supplies or the know-how for breeding.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, ok. There's always next time. I recommend doing research and asking around.

You have nice fish.

I got both my bettas at aquarium stores. It's hard for me not to walk into Petco without stopping to look at the bettas.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

TyeDye my lovely little Multicolored Crowntail I got at a local petco. I was looking for a betta, and was excited about it as well. I don't know what was so special about TyeDye. I know there were much more unique colored bettas on the shelf but something about him popped out to me and we clicked. He has turned out to be one of the best bettas I have ever owned with an amazing personality to match. He's my little baby


----------



## 2bunnys (Jun 14, 2014)

*My unplanned pair...*

I had just dropped my sons off for summer camp and went to the pet store for meal worms for my sugar gliders. I do not know how this happened, but I came out with a blue boy with a veil tail (I found that out on here) and a bit of a personality. Well, I went back because I did some reading and found out that a little bowl is not a good environment, so.... of course there was this teensy little girl who was kind of friendly. Needless to say I now have 2 one gallon aquariums, both have 2 little plants (live) in them with colorful glass rocks (the smooth round and then some fancy leaf shaped ones with no points) in the bottom. 

Ruby (my girl) is an orangy-red color and is so much more friendly and has a HUGE personality. I am happy with my two - yes, I would love more, but I have no more room for tanks - these two are on my bookshelf.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

MameJenny said:


> My first betta (RIP)...impulse buy. "Ooh, pretty black and red fish!"
> Splendens (RIP)...replacement. "Ooh, pretty green and red fish!"
> Spica (RIP)...impulse. "Ooh, pretty king betta fish!"
> Opalo...actually planned on getting a female. "Ooh, pretty iridescent male fish!"
> Mr. Gold..."Ooh, pretty gold dragonscale fish! But I can't have him." Two days later I got him anyway.


Impulse: "Ooh, pretty little sad, skinny looking white DT with a cute little face!" I bought him 5 minutes later. His name fits him perfectly.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm one of those people who walk into an LFS for plants, rocks, or substrate but end up going home with another one or two betta add-ons.

I've had friends tell me they quit this fish because they're like potato chips - you never get just one.


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

It seems all bettas that I've owned have fallen into my lap in one way or another. I never planned to buy any of them actually lol! 
But my current betta (Francesco) I found at Walmart (I know, I know). He was the last betta there and every time I was there (over a month period) he was still there. I always had to walk past to check on him. Finally, before heading to Walmart for some shopping I told my husband "if that betta is still there I am bringing him home.". He was still there so I brought him home that evening. After treating him for fin rot and ammonia poisoning he's been doing marvelous. To some he may just be a boring orange VT but his personality (fishinality?) is awesome.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

My first and only betta was planned. I moved into an apartment up at school and I really wanted a pet. I've always lived with cats, but that (or my dream dog) was not an option. I've always wondered about bettas and that just seemed like the perfect time.
We went to Pet Supplies Plus on Easter and were torn between Norman our blue guy and this lovely red male. I'm not sure what tail type the red guy was, nor did I know Norman was a CT, but Norman had his fins opened a bit more while the red fellow was clamped up (poor guy). In the end I chose Norman. Couldn't be happier with him. 

I'd like to get another some day, but this time I know what I want. I'd love an EE or a HM. Something with a fuller tail. I'd love to get a younger one and watch them color up. Getting a marble would be amazing. As a person who loves color and changing stuff up, I'd LOVE to see that. One day, one day.


----------



## KlutzyGal (Mar 31, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading everyone's stories!  Like most of you, mine weren't planned buys, either.

I bought Loki back on February 7th. We'd had a pretty big snow storm over the past couple days (I live in Portland Oregon and it was the city's first decent snowfall in 5 or 6 years), but I made the trek to work - I work at Petco as a groomer. The store was completely dead that day, so I had plenty of time to wander around the store and basically just kinda BS my way through my shift. I went over to the betta shelves and started really looking around, we had a lot of the typical red and blue VT's, and then I saw Loki. I loved his pale purple, blue and pink coloring...little did I know at the time just how much he'd end up brightening up! I'd never owned a betta before, but for whatever reason I just found myself drawn over to him. So, by the end of the day I bought him, some gravel, a little silk plant and a half gallon bowl. I found this forum not long after bringing him home, and he's now in a 2.5 gallon tank, heated and 3 silk plants. He's such a happy little guy - he dances around every time I come up to his tank, and he's often got little bubble nests built. Combine the personality with the fact that he's my first betta, and he's got a special place in my heart. 

Pippin my DeT I fell for because I loved his fins and the random blue flecks he had (and still does) on his scales and fins, and even had some blue in his eyes. I just thought he was so pretty! He has turned out to be quite a spunky guy, and a definite food lover...Pip's all about mealtime!

Betta #3 for me I just brought home tonight. He's a giant male HMPK as has been pointed out to me (he was labeled as a King), and I loved his turquoise/green-blue coloring, plus he was the biggest betta I've ever seen come through my store. I felt horrible for him being stuck in the tiny cup and I had a spare 1.5 gallon bowl, so I brought him home. He's fighting a case of ammonia poisoning, so I hope he pulls through over the next couple days. His tentative name at the moment is Bronx.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

My female betta BabyFace wasn't planed. I started my fish hobby when I was 8 and quit the hobby when I was 16. At the age of 25, I got a vase and flowers for my wife on mothers day. I told my wife after the flowers died "Hey let's get a betta fish for the vase" well go to find out bettas need more care then just a vase and water. I upgraded with a 10g, heater, and HOB. Then I upgraded again with a 37g tall tank. Ever since then I got back in to the hobby, just because of one little fish.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Milo-SIP, I got him at my LFS (which went out of business). I got obsessed with Bettas when I was young and we had a class pet that was a blue VT male and I was hooked ever since. I wasn't allowed to get one for a looong time, but then I convinced mom and I ended up with my Milo<3.

Igneel- I got Iggy about 5-6 months after Milo because I was dying for another Betta. I got him at petsmart-before the Petco in my town opened up.

Magnus- I got Magnus in March I believe, at the new Petco because I just wanted another.

Atlas-I got Atlas in April at the new Petco and put him in a divided tank with Igneel.

Avian- I got Avian at the new Petco too. I saw him one day and reaallyyy wanted him, I couldn't. I went back the next day and saw him again and I couldn't resist.

Kano & Vivi- I got Kano and Vivi from Thailand (leebunbetta.com).

Juno- I got Juno the same way as Avian-except it took weeks for me to convince myself to get him xD. He has a metallic blue stripe on him-that's how I remembered him for those weeks away from Petco, and he happened to still be there weeks later so I got him.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, interesting story. Say, is Milo named after the character in the animated series Fish Hooks?

Just curious because in the series, he's a betta but his design looks nothing like a real one except for his coloring though considering his tail fin is short I'm assuming he was based on a plakat.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha yes, he's named after Fish Hooks c:.

Well-they're both blue xD. Yeah-I know, yes he looks nothing like a Betta. And his brother is only half Betta-which is confusing.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Had/have a phobia of dead/dying/sick/albino/out-of-water fish so decided randomly to adopt a betta (grand mom used to have one, figured it wouldn't be too hard) so I got as big of a fish bowl as I could find and got bedru (2.5g fishbowl) but he had swim bladder issues and didn't make it so I got ryuuji (tail biter who didn't really survive a road trip) and at that point mom said "why do you want bettas if you suck at keeping them alive?" (She also said "I get that you've been doing research but marlin seems happy in this (2 week old water in a 1.2g tank) water so I don't think I have to change it yet, you don't know everything) anyways I asked dad and he let me get archy. After I got comfy and situated with archy mom bribed me to go grocery shopping with a trip to petco and I said "fine but if I see a nice white EE I'm getting him" and she said sure. She admits she only said that because she didn't expect me to find one but ha! I got Mesmer (who is now more purple than white)


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Haha yes, he's named after Fish Hooks c:.
> 
> Well-they're both blue xD. Yeah-I know, yes he looks nothing like a Betta. And his brother is only half Betta-which is confusing.


Thought so. Not sure how his brother is half betta, the only real betta hybrids I've heard of are when domestic ones crossbreed with their wild counterparts You'd think the writers would do research like the ones who wrote Finding Nemo to learn how fish look and behave. But eh, what can you do.
-----

Both my current bettas, Cole and Myra were purchased from fish stores but came from breeders. Cole is the first betta I've owned which was from the U.S.(Florida) and Myra is my first and only female, she and her sisters came from Thailand.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

No no no no no, I meant the cartoon Bettas-cartoon Milo's brother is named Oscar who is half betta.

My Milo was full Betta xD.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I was referring to the cartoon as well.


I have seen a betta that was the end result of mixing a halfmoon and veiltail on youtube. It was actually a nice looking fish.

I can understand stopping to look at the bettas in Petco and Petsmart. I can't help myself when I go to Petco to pick up dog food to check out the bettas.

Found out at one store they get theirs from a vendor in Japan.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mm Imma need me a Japanese Betta haha...I don't know where mine gets ours :c.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got my betta because i saw in horrible conditions then I start rescue betta all the time now


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Mm Imma need me a Japanese Betta haha...I don't know where mine gets ours :c.


Might be the same vendor or from Thailand. You can always ask. I usually do, out of curiosity.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mkay-maybe I will after my vacation.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Doesn't hurt. I've found out that local aquarium stores get their bettas directly from breeders. The two stores where I got mine as well as videos of thailand breeders on youtube look a lot like the bettas on aquabid.

The Petco and Petsmart near me are a hit and miss.Though I have seen a veiltail who was silver with yellow eyes and three coppers male with elephant ears, which I'm assuming were all brothers.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I think I was 11-ish when I got my first betta. Had goldfish forever in both a 5g and my 20g. Never did right by any of them >.<

Sony was a big, very active, red VT with neon purple in his fins and white markings on his face. I got him at Walmart finally pushing my mom to let me get a betta. I remember I picked him cause he was super excited when I looked at him, he wasn't even fazed by the long journey home or his small tank - a jug-like plastic thing that was likely 0.75g. Oddly, despite the lack of water conditioner or decent water changes, he never got sick, was only lethargic in the winter, and was on a diet of frozen bloodworms (refused pellets). He was killed (murdered >.>) by my mom when she decided he looked "cold" and, ignoring my calls of "he's fine", she poured out half his water (with him in the tank) and added warm tap water. Not even an hour later he was dead.

Even before I ran into this site I figured I probably was doing it wrong. Still I was like.. "but the pet stores say this..." After the fiasco with my red bellied newt, I learned never to trust the supposed experts at the stores. Research is the key.

Nearly a decade later I figured it was time to try again. Still recovering from the loss of two of my dogs who passed only a month apart, I needed something to focus on and try to coax me out of my depression again. I still had 4 cats and 2 other dogs to love, but I needed something quiet, something that wouldn't wreck the furniture or steal things off the table.

I decided that I would do my research, gather everything I needed, and then find a nice betta to bring home. After discovering this site I started searching for a local breeder (which I did find, but car trouble prevented me from getting one of her lovely fish before she closed up ;-; ). I also started thinking about fixing my 20g and turning it into a planted tank. As I learned more, I started saving money and gathering info before ordering stuff, or going to the city to see what was available.

Finally my birthday rolls around. I'm getting pumped, seeing as everyone was doing the "well what do you want" and I was getting ready to start pushing to get the stuff I needed for a betta. I hadn't even talked to anyone about getting a betta yet when mom walked in with a betta in a cup and a bag of stuff (junk) that our friend used for her bettas (she never could figure out why hers never lived longer than a week....). Now I love our friend and she meant well but her gift of a betta made me want to cry - not in a good way. All my dreams of a flashy tailed, gorgeous betta swam far away when that sickly little crowntail - with a large chunk of tail missing - was plopped into my hands. 

Up till that point I never cared for crowntails, I always thought they looked so raggedy, and I adored the fuller finned bettas like halfmoons. Nope. No I got a fish that looked like if I said boo he'd keel over.

Aris was most certainly a wrench in my plans. Honestly (as mean as it sounds) I was half hoping he would kick the bucket in less than a week (which he almost looked like he would) so I could at least have the chance to - for once - pick what I wanted. Heck I didn't even want to give him a name for nearly a month. 
I quickly fixed up my 5g and decorated it with what I had on hand and thought I had done good.... but he hated it. Sat clamped up in the corner, or trying to hide. Then he got velvet, moved him to a 1g hospital tank and not only did he heal quick, but his personality came out finally. Aris is now my big baby, back in his decked out 5g. Twice the size but honestly he's so ugly he's cute.

Fast forward another two months. A trip to the LPS for more meds for Aris - this time pop eye (yay.). The PetValu in town just got that new Elive betta center so I take a peek. Lots of pretty fish, a few catch my eye but I don't have another tank ready. Then two 2 week old kittens crawl out of my garage and into my life. More trips to the pet store, more times seeing that damned display. I get attached to an adorable white EE combtail. I tell myself I can get him if I get working on my round tank project.

Well 3rd time really is the charm.

Lux might not have that round tank yet, but ... someday he might? What started as a white betta is now semi-transparent and rich in colourful shine. His bent dorsal fin only adds to his quirky character. For now he lives in the 1g ex-hospital tank on my desk, making Aris jealous and amusing my kittens endlessly. Just don't put a camera in his face.

(Sorry for the long post, I tend to ramble .-. )


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Alexirodi- Walk into Petsmart, looks at bettas, see Alexi, parents force to leave with out him, cry all the way home feeling sorry for him, dad drives back to store five minutes before it close. My dad is the best ever. 

Ghost- A sickly betta with SBD,but with warm water in my home, he has survived!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow, some very nice stories here!

How did I get my fish?
Lulu was part of an experiment at my university. After they had finished the experiment, they have the fish away. I had wanted a fish in my student room for a while, but never thought it would be a betta- I am more a lifebearer kind of person.
Long story short- Lulu caught my eye after she was the prettiest female in the tank!
And now I am very happy I got her- a few weeks after I visited her sisters in the dark abandoned tank at university. And they were all very sick and have since died... :-( sadly I had not the space for more fish....


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my newest betta, Raku, by looking through all the bettas on the shelves and picking him up last. He was the only betta that looked at me out of all of them. I went to dinner with a friend and told her if I was still thinking about him afterwards we'd go back to get him...yeah, I have him. My handsome, shiny boy


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

*New Betta Fish!*

I got my Betta Prince last night. :-D My mom and I went out to purchase some fish supplies, and we agreed to wait until Sunday afternoon to get one. Did not go as planned. No surprise there. :roll: I spied a stunning turqoise half-moon at Petsmart, and fell in love with him. He was a little show-off and a beauty as well. Picked him up, and we bought him. Apparently he is also a dragon scale! Below are some pictures. Sorry the quality is not great.


----------

